
IPhone 4S: why has standby time dropped? - antr
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/oct/11/iphone-4s-battery-life-standby
======
antr
does anyone at HN have any insight/idea of why this might be?

------
jritch
possibly because it take more juice to run the new chip?

